# What do i get?



## Black oranda (Dec 28, 2004)

I have sand now, and i've been told this isn't the best substrate. 
What could i add to make it better?, Pictures might help aswell...
My tank size is a 15 gallon, any help would be great thanks.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Nov 14, 2004)

Small, pea-sized gravel (about 2-3 mm in diameter) is a good choice, or, if you're willing to invest, you could look into fluorite (it's a product by Seachem)


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

Sand might compact on you. It might be best to add a whole new substrate. If all is well and it is an established tank i would not worry about it. But if there are issues ADA now imports through the Senske's so maybe some Amazonia soil.


----------



## Black oranda (Dec 28, 2004)

The tank is doing well, and the plants seem to have done better since i changed from gravel to sand.....


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

What do you have under the gravel?


----------



## Black oranda (Dec 28, 2004)

Sorry... i might have confused you. Its only sand. nothing else.


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

I dont seea reason to worry about it then. Its all about personal preference.


----------

